# Dawson Forest



## Robk (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone set foot on DF Atlanta tract this week?  Gonna head that way later this week and wanted to know if anyone has seen much activity?


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 12, 2005)

Not yet....


----------



## Jriley (Sep 13, 2005)

I went Sunday and saw a spike. Oh yeah! About 30 other hunters too.


----------



## Nick W (Sep 14, 2005)

I shot an 8 pt. sunday evening. I have been evening this week. Ive also seen a few does and a snake, but not any hunters where I am at. i stay hid in my honey hole in the back.


----------



## Robk (Sep 14, 2005)

headed that way tomorrow.  Got a few spots already picked out myself.  PM me if you are interested or call.


Rob
770-992-0975


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Nick how big was your buck?You got any pics?


----------



## reddawg9 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Df*

Who Is Going To Dawson This Weekend ?

Have The Acorns Started To Fall Yet?


----------



## jlt4800 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Df*

Hunted the wildcat creek tract this morning nothing but a 2 ft. long copperhead.
      scouted a little before leaving acorns are spotty at best where I was at.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 19, 2005)

A 12pt was signed out on the north checkout board.If its real and the measurments are real.Sounds like a Hoss!!!!!!!


----------



## Robk (Sep 19, 2005)

I wont be going back into the woods for a while.  Found out that crossing Shoal Creek road is deeper than my wife's mini-van air intake.     Who would have thought that six inches of water could ruin a engine.    Oh, well 250 dollar lesson and really good insurance coverage will only slow me down by a couple of weeks.


----------



## hunterb (Sep 23, 2005)

I've hunted two mornings and an afternoon, good sign but no deer......yet


----------



## msdins (Oct 5, 2005)

anyone been back recently? I am really considering going this weekend but I am a little concerned about how many others hunters are out there (never hunted it, but heard a lot of bad things)


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 5, 2005)

Its gonna be crowded.Unless you get off the rd alittle ways.I have not hunted it all year but I have a main spot and many backup spots from over the years.I know where I'll be on the nov hunts!I cant wait.Its a shame they did away with the primative weapons hunt.I always liked it.


----------



## Nick W (Oct 6, 2005)

There hasn't been many hunters at all over the last 2 weeks. I ride about every road in there a couple days a week. The weekends are still not as crowded as most public lands. There is plenty of open spots at all times.


----------



## msdins (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks guys I may give it a shot.


----------

